# Question about EW and mobile viewing



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a question. Maybe this is the wrong place to ask it, but I couldn't find any other area that was related to it, and I'm far to lazy to spend any significant amount of time looking for it1. Any way, I have a question. Whenever I view EW on my phone, it loads the page, but for some reason when I'm about to click on some thread, or any link, it shifts as if the page hadn't totally loaded, then it shifts again. It goes either up or down on the page. So, for example, If I wanted to go to the "Now this is green energy" thread, while on my phone, I would go click on the title of the thread, but it would shift the page down so instead of that thread, I might end up clicking on the cartography thread. However, it doesn't end there. It would then shift again, either up or down on the page, so it would align with, for example, the art thread stickied up top. 

Originally I thought that may have been my particular phone. I previously had a Galaxy SIII, but it happens on my Note 3 as well. I thought it may have been a slow internet connection, but it happens regardless of what connection I'm on. We have a Starbucks down the street from my home that has Google internet. Damn thing is fast as hell. It still happens. 

The other thing is that it only happens on this site. It doesn't happen on any other site. I've been to the WoTC forums, and I've posted there several times within the last week, in several areas of their site, and it doesn't happen there. I've gone to other forum sites, and it won't happen. 

Does this happen to anyone else? Does anyone know what it is?


[sblock=1]One minute is it. If I have to look longer than that, it isn't going to happen.[/sblock]


----------



## MarkB (Mar 16, 2014)

If I try to open a thread by touching the thread title, I'm instead taken to that thread's sub-topic (i.e. if I touch the title of a 4th Edition thread, I'll go to a list of all the 4th Edition threads.

To actually open a thread, I touch the blue arrow-in-a-circle on the right-hand side of the screen next to the thread title.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 16, 2014)

"*Meta*  - Post comments and questions about the messageboards and other parts of EN World. If you have a problem, this is where to go. Moderator email addresses are posted here."

Moved to Meta.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 16, 2014)

MarkB said:


> If I try to open a thread by touching the thread title, I'm instead taken to that thread's sub-topic (i.e. if I touch the title of a 4th Edition thread, I'll go to a list of all the 4th Edition threads.
> 
> To actually open a thread, I touch the blue arrow-in-a-circle on the right-hand side of the screen next to the thread title.



I've done that, and I still have the same problem. It's not just going into a thread, it's pretty much anything linked, or even just posting a new comment. If I'm trying to hit the respond to thread button while viewing a thread, the same thing will happen. There have even been times when the page seems to have loaded perfectly, and I go click on one thread, and instead I end up going into another thread.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 16, 2014)

It's a problem I know of - and experienced for months myself - but have absolutely no idea how to fix. It's incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 16, 2014)

Morrus said:


> It's a problem I know of - and experienced for months myself - but have absolutely no idea how to fix. It's incredibly frustrating.



Okay. I thought it may have been some anti-android thing you had going on.


----------



## Deset Gled (Mar 17, 2014)

FYI, I don't see either of the bugs here on Dolphin browser for Android.  I can see Homicidal Squirrel's bug on UCBrowser, but not MarkB's bug.  And in Boat Mini the new floating taskbar is too large to use the site.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 17, 2014)

Deset Gled said:


> FYI, I don't see either of the bugs here on Dolphin browser for Android.  I can see Homicidal Squirrel's bug on UCBrowser, but not MarkB's bug.  And in Boat Mini the new floating taskbar is too large to use the site.



My tech savviness, well, isn't very savvy, so I'm not sure what browser I'm using on my phone. Also, my phone is across the room, So I can't see it. In any case, yeah, that floating taskbar is huge on whatever browser comes stock with android.


----------



## Deset Gled (Mar 17, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> My tech savviness, well, isn't very savvy, so I'm not sure what browser I'm using on my phone. Also, my phone is across the room, So I can't see it. In any case, yeah, that floating taskbar is huge on whatever browser comes stock with android.




I would highly recommend getting away from the stock android browser.  It's buggy in a lot of cases.

I use Dolphin as my primary browser because it works on the widest variety of web pages, as noted by the experiment above.  I have many other similar experiences with other websites.  Pulldown menus and popup calendars seem to be particularly funky on many websites that aren't optimized for mobile browsing, and Dolphin handles them like a champ.

I use Boat as a backup because I keep the agent set to "Desktop".  This means that websites are faked out into thinking I'm on a PC rather than a phone and don't try to reroute me to a special mobile website.  Priceless.  And I've been playing with UC because it has a lot of nice auto-load features that actually work really nice to speed up your browsing (as long as you're data plan can handle it).


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 17, 2014)

Deset Gled said:


> I would highly recommend getting away from the stock android browser.  It's buggy in a lot of cases.
> 
> I use Dolphin as my primary browser because it works on the widest variety of web pages, as noted by the experiment above.  I have many other similar experiences with other websites.  Pulldown menus and popup calendars seem to be particularly funky on many websites that aren't optimized for mobile browsing, and Dolphin handles them like a champ.



I think I had dolphin on my Galaxy S when I had that phone. Or maybe it was another browser. I may try it out on my Note.


> I use Boat as a backup because I keep the agent set to "Desktop".  This means that websites are faked out into thinking I'm on a PC rather than a phone and don't try to reroute me to a special mobile website.  Priceless.  And I've been playing with UC because it has a lot of nice auto-load features that actually work really nice to speed up your browsing (as long as you're data plan can handle it).



Boat sounds good. I hate being sent to the mobile version of sites. That was one of the things I hated about site like the WoTC forums. I was automatically sent to a mobile version of the site. I mean, their regular PC version of the site was terrible enough, but their mobile version could be used by the CIA to torture someone for secrets.

I'm going to have o check out these browsers and see which one works best. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 18, 2014)

In theory, the bar should not be appearing on mobile devices now.  That does mean there's no way to log in though, which I'm going to have to try to work out.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 18, 2014)

Right, best I could come up with was a link to the profile page in the navigation bar.  If you're logged in, that link takes you to your profile edit page; if you're not, it takes you to a login page.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 18, 2014)

Interesting. Fortunately, I'm permanently* logged in, so I haven't run into this problem.

[sblock=*]
Or as close to it as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that the problem relates to the advert that appears below the breadcrumbs and above the rest of the content.


It appears that this isn't making its size known to the browser when the page is first being layed out, and so when it appears the browser has to shuffle things around to make space for it.

I wonder whether it would be possible to put a height and width on the enclosing DIV for those adverts?


----------



## doghead (Mar 19, 2014)

*Full Version*

I don't seem to have any issues with the UI bar on my iPhone. It's* tiny in the full site version. I am still running version iOS Version 6 and using the default Safari browser.

Edit: * "It" being the pages in general, or more accurately, all the elements on the page. It requires careful manipulation, or very pointy fingers. But otherwise it seems fully functional with the exception of the UI bar which doesn't appear.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Mar 19, 2014)

*This time in mobile view ...*

The text box wraps properly in the mobile version. You can preview posts. 

There is no XP button visible in threads, and the "Show" button doesn't work. The layout is quite good, with all the links I tried taking me to the place I expected.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Mar 19, 2014)

Morrus said:


> It's a problem I know of - and experienced for months myself - but have absolutely no idea how to fix. It's incredibly frustrating.




Seems to work smoothly here with the exception of the 'show' buttons and the XP button is missing. 

thotd


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 19, 2014)

I checked out a few threads from my phone a few minutes ago, and the taskbar is gone. That was on the stock android browser.


----------

